# Pics of my LUX-RC FL33



## jskelton (Jun 27, 2016)

For those considering one for the future, here's how they look. Putting aside how high-tech cool they are, they look damn sexy.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been following the ardurous development of the FL 33 version 3, for 3 years now. And have been trying to configure one with Serge for awhile.


----------



## jskelton (Jun 27, 2016)

Zandar said:


> I've been following the ardurous development of the FL 33 version 3, for 3 years now. And have been trying to configure one with Serge for awhile.




You will not be disappointed. It feels like what I would imagine a flashlight made by Bentley would feel like.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 27, 2016)

I sent you a PM. welcome to CPF as well!


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful pics. 
Saw a video long ago on how durable these lights were on YouTube. 
I was definitely impressed and wanted one years ago but there was talk of a new driver/firmware. 
I see the new firmware is out now v3.0. But I can't seem to see the prices on their site and I think they're a lot more expensive now. 
How much are these going for?
Did you get the custom T11 optics or the carclo optics? Do you have any more info on the T11 optics?


----------



## jskelton (Jun 27, 2016)

THE_dAY said:


> Beautiful pics.
> Saw a video long ago on how durable these lights were on YouTube.
> I was definitely impressed and wanted one years ago but there was talk of a new driver/firmware.
> I see the new firmware is out now v3.0. But I can't seem to see the prices on their site and I think they're a lot more expensive now.
> ...




The prices skyrocketed unfortunately. About a week ago.

The last two that sold were $1300 and $1500. So they've about doubled in price.

I don't have any info on his optics, sorry. I have the T11 custom narrow optics.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll chime in with what I have heard from Serge. All the lights are built one at a time now and all come standard with his custom designed T11 optics. These optics are TIR based and supposedly more refined than the old Carclo one's with fewer artifacts and greater throw, and as a result have a tighter beam profile. And yes the price has really gone up! Supposedly he has enough parts to make about 10 more lights and then, well maybe that will be the last of the version 3's


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you both for the info. 
I read up on the v3.0 driver and it's pretty good. 
His drivers just get better and better. 
Definitely amazing lights he makes.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 27, 2016)

I had no idea prices had changed so much .... oo:


----------



## sledhead (Jul 4, 2016)

archimedes said:


> I had no idea prices had changed so much .... oo:



Wow, any reason given?


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 4, 2016)

It is a pretty light. 
On the price increase: Probably demand & the driver R&D isn't cheap. I love it in the OR products. They are "budget" Luxs. ha!
Roughly, how long does it take if you custom build/order one?


----------



## jskelton (Jul 5, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> It is a pretty light.
> On the price increase: Probably demand & the driver R&D isn't cheap. I love it in the OR products. They are "budget" Luxs. ha!
> Roughly, how long does it take if you custom build/order one?




I don't know. I have only seen him put up a few available lights on the site, and saw them sell out fast. I'm not sure what his order time is for a bespoke piece.


----------



## Elmie (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow great pics. I can't believe how much these lights are now. I paid $439 when I pre-ordered last year July  Never going to sell it, the latest driver is amazing.


----------

